# Project 745li - AUTO-COUTURE Aero + RPM Exhaust Added



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys, we were trying to hold off on any pics until the new wheels arrived, but HIN Chantilly was last week, and then Boston HIN is Saturday and they won't be in for another week or so. I hate when new cars are debuted with crappy, dark show pics so here goes.

From the onset I was POSITIVE that we would NOT use the ACS or HAMANN kits for this car. Quite simply, the overall design of the 7series is very busy and the absolute last thing that it needs is MORE character lines, which is exactly what the ACS and HAMANN kits add. I really think those kits are popular because people don't even know or think to ask for anything else. (kinda like "oh i got a bimmer so i guess i gotta get ACS / Hamann").

In my opinion the car needed to be "toned down" a notch. The WALD kit is a great option, but we did one on the silver 745 already, so in the end the AUTO-COUTURE just could not be denied. I have always considered AUTO-COUTURE to be like BRABUS in that their design philosophy is simply to take the current line and extend it lower and thats it! In the case of this platform, the aero package has lent some unity to a otherwise discombulated design. Another major pet peeve of mine is with the foglights, its a size 15car with size 2 foglights, they just look downright dumb to me. The OEM single exhaust just would not suffice so we had a dual opening cut and a 100%custom valvetronic exhaust was fabricated 2 weeks ago by RPM Racing North. The exhaust has custom piping and can be switched from 100% oem to 100% NASCAR in about 3 seconds by pressing the button in the interior. The cool thing is you can play with it to get any combination of the 2.

I personally could not be happier with the overall result, its EXACTLY as I envisioned it when I was in the planning stages. Many of my associates in the industry said that the AUTO-COUTURE was too plain, but I love it. I am not one for outlandish aero, especially not on a premium flagship sedan. Hope you guys think it looks okay. :thumbup:

(For the record this is the only AUTO-COUTURE 7series in the US   )

This round of updates include includes: 
*
FRONT BUMPER REPLACEMENT (includes new Foglights)
REAR BUMPER REPLACEMENT (custom dual exhaust cutout)
SIDESKIRTS
A.C.S. ROOF SPOILER
RPM MPE (MultiPhaseExhaust )
ANGELiBRIGHT - OEM Halo Replacement 4500k

Previous round: KW Variant 3 coilovers, 22x9.5 / 10.5 wheels + Continental tires, Tint

We carry all the items utilized on this project car so for any iniformation or price quotes please email: [email protected]

BEFORE - JAN 2006*










*PRESENT*


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

That is one bad ass 745!.... where can i get my hands on one of those rear bumper replacements, w/dual exhaust cutouts!


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Now This Makes Me Do A Double Take*

Hey D,

You guys have really hooked this 7 up, it's "CREAM" sweet and smooth. I've been looking at a lot of 7s that are clean, but this one puts an "Exclamation Point" on what is considered clean. So do you carried the front spoiler and what's the price on it?

Tony


----------



## 1Tymz (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Why did you have to ruin it with the ugly chrome wheels?? :thumbdwn: :tsk:  

Otherwise, nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I love that kit. Clean, simple, and elegant.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, where to get the exhaust system like this and the bumper???


----------



## Defconx3 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow :thumbup: 

That is exactly the look which I was hoping to accomplish on my bmw 745li (im shopping for one). It looks absolutely outstanding, sporty, yet simple and eligant; exactly how a bmw should look. 

If someone were to want to do that package, how much?


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

omg, that is the hottest esven EVER, even beats the one in TAXI, are those headlights stock, they look a littl different, holy crap, that is a nice car, so you said "we", is it yours, or is it your company's, your shops, for sale, or what?
EDIT: just kidding about the ?'s for the headlights, just read your post,


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

fm_illuminatus said:


> Why did you have to ruin it with the ugly chrome wheels?? :thumbdwn: :tsk:


:stupid:

I like the rest of it, but those wheels say, "When is Xzibit picking me up?"


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i love the wheels, to each his own, i like em':thumbup:


----------



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

looks neat.

btw, what does it mean? "The exhaust has custom piping and can be switched from 100% oem to 100% NASCAR in about 3 seconds by pressing the button in the interior. The cool thing is you can play with it to get any combination of the 2."

does it mean the sound can be loud and also can be quite like oem with just a switch of button?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys thank you all very much for the kind words. For those that dont like the wheels, these are temporary until the 22" 3pc Forged custom versions are done, hopefully you like those a little bit better!



Patina said:


> looks neat.
> 
> btw, what does it mean? "The exhaust has custom piping and can be switched from 100% oem to 100% NASCAR in about 3 seconds by pressing the button in the interior. The cool thing is you can play with it to get any combination of the 2."
> 
> does it mean the sound can be loud and also can be quite like oem with just a switch of button?


Thats exactly what it means, its a valvetronic exhaust so it can be opened up fully, or closed to OEM fom a button in the interior, we had it custom fabricated by our tech partners at RPM Racing North in Hicksville NY.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Defconx3 said:


> Wow :thumbup:
> 
> That is exactly the look which I was hoping to accomplish on my bmw 745li (im shopping for one). It looks absolutely outstanding, sporty, yet simple and eligant; exactly how a bmw should look.
> 
> If someone were to want to do that package, how much?


I'll shoot you a pm with all the pricing


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> omg, that is the hottest esven EVER, even beats the one in TAXI, are those headlights stock, they look a littl different, holy crap, that is a nice car, so you said "we", is it yours, or is it your company's, your shops, for sale, or what?
> EDIT: just kidding about the ?'s for the headlights, just read your post,


I founded D2-AUTOSPORT and I use my personal vehicles to promote the company, so the "we" is my company and my employee's brainstorming


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

triple_sissy said:


> Yeah, where to get the exhaust system like this and the bumper???


The bumper comes with one opening for exhaust, but I could not accept that, so we had another opening custom molded and then we did the custom exhaust.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

tdwayne69 said:


> Hey D,
> 
> You guys have really hooked this 7 up, it's "CREAM" sweet and smooth. I've been looking at a lot of 7s that are clean, but this one puts an "Exclamation Point" on what is considered clean. So do you carried the front spoiler and what's the price on it?
> 
> Tony


Yes we carry the full AUTO-COUTURE line of products. I'm just waiting to get pricing including international shipping. Will update you guys soon.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys I just confirmed with AUTO-COUTURE today that the aero kit cannot be broken up and its a full replacement front bumper and rear bumper as well as side skirts and foglights. This is not a "front lip", as it been referred to as, just a point of clarification.

For any and all inquires or quotes, please email

[email protected]


----------



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

is this temporary wheels the one selling on ebay? how is it? what are you going to do once you get your real wheels?

btw I am wondering how is the ride after you lowered it? is there much change or barely?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah cant deny this car is flawless looking


----------

